# bleeding after spay?



## pippa31 (Aug 2, 2011)

Well, the spay saga at our house continues....Pippa is feeling MUCH better and is back to her old self, so now we are just curtailing all activity as much as possible and trying to see this experience as an opportunity to practice training 

That being said, today at lunch I came home to relieve our dog-sitter. Pippa had some spotting today (not from her incision). I called the vet and they said not to worry too much but that if it does not go away in the next day or two we need to take a urine sample and bring her in to be checked out...

Of course I then decided to google it online (never a good idea) and so now the worry begins again. 

Has anyone else had any spotting after a spay surgery?


----------



## tavasz (Jan 15, 2012)

Hi Pippa. It does seem as though this was not entirely straightforward. I would definitely take her back for a check. Like humans there is always the possibility of a secondary infection.let us know how she gets on please.

Rosemary


----------



## pippa31 (Aug 2, 2011)

Thanks tavasz.

Pippa started spotting again mid-morning so we are headed into the vet this afternoon. Will keep everyone posted.


----------



## KashagLake (Sep 27, 2010)

Glad Pippa is feeling better!! Holly never had any bleeding afterwards...let us know how you make out!


----------



## pippa31 (Aug 2, 2011)

Just back from the vet with relatively good news....Pippa has a minor urinary tract infection and will be on antibiotics for the next few days. She probably got it from holding her urine for the first 20 hours after surgery!!  (I'm just glad that it isn't anything worse!!)


Her incision looks perfect (vet's words) and we are still cleared to resume a more regular exercise schedule on Monday (Day 13 after surgery).
CAN'T. WAIT.


----------



## KashagLake (Sep 27, 2010)

Oh good to hear she's ok! Glad her incision looks great as well!! Great news! ;D


----------

